
Meet Coach: up your game on the command line - abright
https://coach.alittlebrighter.io
======
abright
I'm the author of coach and I'd love to get some feedback on the tool. In the
process of building both the tool and the website it has been enormously
helpful to get small reminders to save various commands I'm running so I can
search for them later. Once they're saved and I start using them I usually end
up turning them into full-blown scripts that have saved me a ton of time.

